# [Heisec] Datenleck bei Immobilienscout24



## Newsfeed (12 Dezember 2011)

Trotz "umfangreicher" Sicherheitsvorkehrungen konnten Dritte nach Angaben des Portalbetreibers auf die Systeme zugreifen und Daten kopieren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Weiterlesen...


----------

